# NJ Tournament



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

New Jersey Angler is staging their second annual surf tournament at IBSP Saturday, May 17th, 6:00 AM to 3:00 PM, $15.00 per adult, $5.00 for children under age 16, and $25.00 per family. (There is also a $4.00 admission fee to the park itself, and a Buggy Permit is required for ORVs.) You can fish the beach, the north jetty at Barnegat Inlet, or the bay behind the park (on foot or by kayak.) No fishing license required (thank the NJ RFA!)

Prizes for biggest striper, weakfish, bluefish, with seperate categories for kids and fly fishermen. Coffee and donuts in the AM, and a hot buffet dinner at awards ceremony in the PM. Single biggest fish (striper, weakfish, bluefish only) wins a jet-powered MOKAI (see www.mokai.com) plus a fiberglass mount of the winning fish. For more info call (877) NJ-ANGLER. Proceeds benefit NJ chapter of RFA.


----------

